# Als .gif speichern



## Mikrowelle (20. Dezember 2011)

Hey

Ich habe für ein  Spiel am Photoshop in der Uni eine Animation erstellt.  Wenn ich diese als Gif speichere, dann habe ich einfach eine animierte Datei. Ich brauche aber ein Bild wo die einzelnen Frames nacheinander abgebildet sind. Wie kann ich die .gif abspeichern so das ich ein Bild mit der aneinander Reihung der Rrames auf der Festplatte habe?

Beispiel: http://blog.andregil.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/tileset_1324463.png

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
die einfachste Variante ist dir das selbst anzulegen.
Erstelle eine neue Datei und dann ziehe die Frames jeweils in die Datei rein udn lege diese auf einzelene Ebene udn nun nur noch anordnen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mikrowelle (21. Dezember 2011)

Ist doch voll ... bei 30 Frames oder mehr . Gibts es nicht einfachere Funktion in Photoshop  ? Ein kostenloses Programm würde auch gehen.


Samy


----------



## kalterjava (21. Dezember 2011)

Es ist ein Schulprojekt oder. Möchte der Lehrer die Einzelbilder der Animation also bewerten.
Reicht da nicht ein Screenshot aus, den du aus der Animations-Liste machst?

Ggf. musst du 3 Screenshots machen, je nachdem wie groß dein Monitor ist und wieviel draufpasst.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Dezember 2011)

Wenn du die AnimGIF Datei in Photoshop öffnest, hast du die Möglichkeit, jede Phase (jedes Frame bzw. Layer) der Animation als Bilddatei zu exportieren. Die Option findest du bei den Scripts (Export Layers to Files).
Exportiere sie in einen neuen, leeren Ordner.
Anschließend öffnest du den Ordner in Bridge, wählst alle Bilder aus und nutzt die Funktion "Output to Web or PDF". In dem dann erscheinenden Menü triffst du die gewünschten Einstellungen (z.B. Dateinamen nicht anzeigen, Papierformat, Bildraster, usw.) und exportierst als PDF Datei.

Wenn eine PDF Datei nicht gewünscht ist, dann kannst du diese PDF-Datei wieder in Photoshop öffnen und ihren Inhalt als Bilddatei in beliebigem Format speichern.

Hoffe, das hilft.
Martin


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!



Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du die AnimGIF Datei in Photoshop öffnest, hast du die Möglichkeit, jede Phase (jedes Frame bzw. Layer) der Animation als Bilddatei zu exportieren. Die Option findest du bei den Scripts (Export Layers to Files).


Und wenn man eine alte PS-Version hat, hilft auch "convert" von ImageMagick weiter. 

Darf sich zwischen den Bildern ein Zwischenraum befinden?
Dann solltest Du Dir mal "Kontaktabzug II" ansehen (was es auch schon bei "vor CS" Versionen gab ).
Man muss halt nur mit den Einstellungen etwas experimentieren, damit die Bilder nicht verkleinert werden (und natürlich alle Bilder rauf passen).

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Wenn es auch ausserhalb von PS geschehen darf, hilft auch IrfanView weiter (sogar ohne Zwischenräume ).
Menü --> Datei --> Thumbnails
Im darauf öffnenden Fenster in das enstsprechende Verzeichnis navigieren, die gewünschten Dateien auswählen und dann:
Menü --> Datei --> "Indexprint mit selektierten Bildern erstellen..." (in älteren Versionen nennt es sich "Katalog-Bild mit selektierten Bildern erstellen...").
Dann noch die Einstellungen wunschgemäss vornehmen und los gehts. 
[/edit]


----------

